# Leaving For Nh And Maine Tomorrow



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

HI everyone









Leaving for a two weeks vacation tomorrow and can't wait. We will be going to Danforth Bay for a week and then Rockport Maine for the other. Just hoping to get nice weather







We have a ten to twelve hour drive tomorrow to get to Danforth Bay. Hopefully he want be to delarious before getting there


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

Have a great time!!! We just got back from a quick trip to NH and it is a beautiful state.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have Fun & Be Safe!!

Tami


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey happycampers,

Have a great trip and stay safe!


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Have fun at Danforth! We were there the last week in June. What a great Campground! Weather looks good for the upcoming week. Just a bit on the warm side.

Enjoy


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

happycampers said:


> HI everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just got back from camping in the Rockport/Camden area. Be sure to visit the Vesper Hill Childrenâ€™s Chapel in Rockport -- such a peaceful place with nice views and beautiful garden. The belted cows of Rockport are fun too and of course the harbor is charming (learn about Andre the seal). You can see some of our pictures of the area if you like at http://picasaweb.google.com/sr21maine/OurF...enHillsSatePark
Enjoy.

Rick


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You're going to have a good time! We'll be a little farther north in Old Orchard Beach in Maine, but we'll sleep better knowing that a fellow Outbacker will be keeping an eye on one of our favorite camping areas in NH! Check the small store at the beginning of Shawtown road for some excellent meats!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT!? An Outbacker coming to NH without prior announcement & clearance????!!!!! Eric, you were in charge of security







Geesh!!!

Oh well...he has clearly lost all control of this thing!!! What more can I say - other than "*You're free to pass*" and "*HAVE A GREAT TIME while you're here*"!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I will also be in NH at Barrington Shores for some water skiing and tubing or the kids at least







ok me too.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Enjoy the trip. Try to do some relaxing for me.


----------

